# Club in Wilkes County



## Elite 8 (Jan 20, 2015)

Elite 8 in Wilkes County ( 720 acres ), is looking for 2 new members for 2015-2016. We are a 8 points or better club. Very nice camp with power. This is a family friendly club that has been established for 13 years. Pin in pin out board, primary stand areas, dues $700. We are capping off at 12 members. If interested p.m me or call R. Malone @404-392-0828


----------



## mondich79 (Jan 21, 2015)

PM sent.....


----------



## CC Rider (Jan 21, 2015)

PM sent


----------



## headpig (Jan 21, 2015)

what part of wilkes are you located


----------



## Elite 8 (Jan 22, 2015)

We are 10 min south of Washington, off Hwy 80.


----------



## McClubbin85 (Jan 27, 2015)

PM Sent. Thanks for your time.


----------



## watermedic (Jan 27, 2015)

Close to little river?


----------



## Elite 8 (Jan 28, 2015)

Yes, small tract between us and Little River.


----------



## Don D (Jan 29, 2015)

Can you e-mail me your rules. ddeaustin@gmail.com Thanks


----------



## Elite 8 (Jul 24, 2015)

*Elite 8 Hunting Club*

New contact number 404-392-0828.


----------



## AcornRage (Jul 27, 2015)

Can  you harvest does ?


----------



## Elite 8 (Jul 28, 2015)

2 Does per season. I will be down this Saturday to show if anyone else would like to see it.


----------



## Elite 8 (Sep 3, 2015)

We have 1 open spot left. Call 404-392-0828. Thanks.


----------



## Bowhunter09 (Oct 27, 2015)

Any pics of deer killed on club?


----------



## gizmodawg (Dec 18, 2015)

Do y'all have any openings for 2016? Call 770-823-1923 if you do.


----------



## Jeffro 74 (Dec 31, 2015)

Do you have any openings for 2016-17 season? If so call Jeff (706)567-8368


----------



## Ranger 800 (Jan 12, 2016)

Elite 8 said:


> Elite 8 in Wilkes County ( 720 acres ), is looking for 2 new members for 2015-2016. We are a 8 points or better club. Very nice camp with power. This is a family friendly club that has been established for 13 years. Pin in pin out board, primary stand areas, dues $700. We are capping off at 12 members. If interested please call C. Daniel at 706-499-9303/QUOTE]


----------



## Ranger 800 (Jan 12, 2016)

*Elite 8*

If anyone is interested in this club for 2016-2017, please contact C.Daniels at 706-499-9303 for more information. Thank you.


----------

